# BETTINA ARNDT on Big Ideas



## RonPrice (Jun 21, 2009)

I watched Bettina Arndt on Big Ideas last night.(1) Big Ideas broadcast a talk at the_ National Press Club on 2 September 2010 _by Bettina Arndt. Arndt is an Australian sex therapist, journalist and clinical psychologist. She is also an entertaining and articulate speaker for whom the words roll off the tongue with a garrulousness that is engaging. She talked about why sex matters so much to men; and she also launched a campaign to end the discrimination against male cancer victims.

Her latest book is another one of her diary projects looking at male sexuality. The book is entitled *What Men Want-In Bed *and was published 1 September 2010. Arndt's previous book _*The Sex Diaries *_was published in 2009 and was built on a foundation of diaries kept by 98 couples, plus a survey of the relevant research on the subject. -Ron Price with thanks to (1_*)ABC24 TV,*_ 21 January 2011.

I'll let you-dear reader-check-out 
Sheehan's article yourself----his very
excellent overview of Arndt's views.(1)

This delightful, engaging writer has(2) 
been on my agenda since the 1970s
when I, too, got into teaching about
relationships. She was born 5 years
after me and graduated 4 years after
I did&#8230;She was appointed editor of 
an adult sex magazine in 1974 that(3)
was the same year I was appointed 
as the senior tutor human relations. 
I worked at the Tasmanian College 
of Advanced Education & involved
myself in the embryonic phases of
community-building for the Baha'i
Faith. She remained there as editor
until July 1982 as I worked at a tin 
mine and then all over Australia: an
expert in nothing teaching a variety
of subjects--and by 1999 I was ready 
to go solo, retire to a world of writing, 
editing, research, publishing, poetry, &
journalism as well as some scholarship.

Bettina, you have made a name for yourself
and it was a pleasure listening to you at the
National Press Club tonight. "Goodonyer," 
as they say Downunder. "Goodonyer!!!"

(1)	Paul Sheehan, "The secret desires of men, and why they go unfulfilled," _*Sydney Morning Herald Online,*_ 2 September 2010.
(2)	Bettina Arndt
(3)	*Forum *was the name of the magazine

Ron Price
21 January 2011
Updated for: Australia Forum
On: 19/5/'11


----------

